# natural ways to encourage your cycle?



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

is there any natural way, besides weaning, to encourage your cycles to return?


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

I've read that Vitex is a good way to restore the cycle. I was taking that after I stopped birth control to try and get my cycles to return to normal, but apparently it also increases fertility and never got my period!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## gentlemama (Mar 29, 2005)

Vitex? I wonder if it does increase fertility? Is it a pill or cream?


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

I heard about synchronising your cycles with the moon (called lunaception) and someone gave me this link: http://www.gardenoffertility.com/naturalremedies.htm

Basically you sleep with a light on for the 3 days around the full moon and in complete darkness the rest of the time. My situation isn't the same as yours because I had already had some pp af but they were really long and irregular. I tried this for a couple of months and they are much shorter and more regular now. This month I practically ovulated at the full moon. I don't know if it works for bringing them back though...


----------

